
When Data Science Destabilizes Democracy and Facilitates Genocide - moravak1984
http://www.fast.ai/2017/11/02/ethics/
======
wu-ikkyu
The author implicitly advocates censorship ("curb online harassment or hate
speech") and then transitions into speaking about inherent bias in data sets
and algos, but does not mention the risk of bias in censorship algos.

Reminds me of Dave Chapelle's bit on MLK getting a sneaker endorsement deal.

[https://youtu.be/zSNcSEWFK8U](https://youtu.be/zSNcSEWFK8U)

